# OMFG. Fake shark fin?



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *Yep, I agree! I have Topaz Blue, and my Shark Fin is the same, with a black rim on the bottom.
> 
> The Fins are so rare - I've only seen one other car with one! *


I've seen a few around, it doesn't look bad when it's the same color :thumbup:


----------



## Wihelm G (May 15, 2008)

Shark fins are so 2003. No more fish appendages. How about pteradactyl wings. That would be cool.


----------



## Heartsurg997 (Aug 1, 2011)

Necrobump


----------



## Bumer (May 23, 2008)

Will it stick to my fabric rooftop??? :rofl:


----------

